# Gunstock Finish Cedar Sticks



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

I have made several sticks from cedar wood over the past few weeks, however I wasn't happy with the finish.

The color of the wood was a bit to light after I had finished the sticks.

Yesterday, I purchased some minwax "gunstock" stain and coated the sticks.

Today, I applied a coat of minwax oil base polyurethan to the sticks and they look really good.

Have any of you guys used gunstock color stain?

If so, were you pleased with the reesult?


----------



## cchgn (Oct 16, 2013)

Got any pics? I haven't tried it, but I will.


----------

